# Relier iMac G4 et Imac 2013



## asus27 (4 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour à toutes et a tous,

Je possède donc un iMac "tournesol" G4 15" à 1 Ghz , 2 Go de RAM HD 80Go et GeForce4 MX.
A côté de lui se trouve un iMac last 2013 avec core i5 3,4Ghz 16 Go de RAM  Fusion drive 1To et GTX780M 4Go.

Voila pour le matériel. Côté logiciel l' iMac 2013 tourne sous El Capitan et le G4 sous TIGER 10.4.11. 
Tiger car c'est le jour et la nuit niveau rapidité par rapport a Snow qui était installé avant (très bof sur la réactivité, démarrage à ne plus en finir), bref retour aux sources avec Tiger et c 'est la ou je vais avoir besoin de vous.

Les deux ordi sont branchés en ethernet via ma Freebox, avant de repasser sous Tiger je partageais un dossier et l' imprimante (une SAMSUNG laser) dont les drivers fonctionnaient tres bien sous SNOW mais.... Malheureusement pas développés pour Tiger.

Voici mes deux questions:

1 : Comment créer un répertoire sous Tiger pour que je puisse le voir depuis El Capitan avec une autorisation en Lecture/écriture depuis les deux ordi? Au pire lecture depuis l iMac 2013?

2 : Comment pouvoir utiliser mon imprimante depuis mon G4 (n ayant pas de driver) sachant que mon imprimante est branchée en USB sur le 2013 et que cette derniere est en partage. Je n' arrive pas sous Tiger à rechercher cette imprimante.
Maintenant mon imprimante est utilisable en ethernet ou wifi, je précise que je ne possède pas le module Wifi sur le G4.

Vous aurez compris que tout fonctionnait sous Snow Leopard mais je désire garder Tiger car sincèrement la réactivité de mon "Tournesol" est sans commune mesure par rapport à Snow.

Merci pour votre aide.

Fabrice

Ps: Centris à donner voir avec moi en pv si cela intéresse du monde.


----------



## asus27 (4 Novembre 2015)

asus27 a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et a tous,
> 
> Je possède donc un iMac "tournesol" G4 15" à 1 Ghz , 2 Go de RAM HD 80Go et GeForce4 MX.
> A côté de lui se trouve un iMac last 2013 avec core i5 3,4Ghz 16 Go de RAM  Fusion drive 1To et GTX780M 4Go.
> ...




Voici l' ensemble


----------



## Invité (4 Novembre 2015)

Impossible que tu ais eu Snow Leopard sur PPC (10.6)
Leopard (10.5) c'est fort possible, mais là je ne comprends pas du tout la lenteur vu qu'il tourne parfaitement sur mon Mini G4@1,25GHz et tournait très bien aussi sur mon iBook G4@1,2GHz.
Et sur ces ordis la différence ce n'était pas les petits 0,2 ou 0,25GHz de différence mais la Ram. 1Go sur le Mini et 1.2Go sur l'iBook

Pour le reste, je ne peux pas dire, n'ayant pas de Mac passé au Capitaine


----------



## asus27 (5 Novembre 2015)

Merci pour la rectification, effectivement c'était bien Léopard...

Fab


----------



## Bambouille (5 Novembre 2015)

asus27 a dit:


> Voici mes deux questions:
> 
> 1 : Comment créer un répertoire sous Tiger pour que je puisse le voir depuis El Capitan avec une autorisation en Lecture/écriture depuis les deux ordi? Au pire lecture depuis l iMac 2013?


Dans l'Imac G4, préférence système -> partage -> cocher la case "partage de fichier" -> et à droite ajouter le(s) dossier(s) voulu et configurer ses droits.

Dans l'iMac de 2013, sur le finder menu "aller" -> se connecter au serveur -> parcourir -> tu devrais voir le dossier partagé du G4 -> tu rentres ton nom et mot de passe du G4 et une fois le dossier monté sur le bureau, tu le glisses dans le doc à côté de la poubelle de façon à l'avoir après chaque démarrage de l'iMac 2013.

La manip est valable dans les deux sens


----------



## asus27 (5 Novembre 2015)

Merci pour ces explications je test tout ça tout à l heure 

Fab


----------



## Bambouille (13 Novembre 2015)

Alors ?


----------



## asus27 (17 Novembre 2015)

Salut Bambouille

Merci pour la prise des nouvelles 

Malheureusement sous Léopard je ne peux (ou ne trouve pas) configurer tel ou tel répertoire ce que, je peux effectuer sous El Capitan. J' ai bien cocher partage de fichiers mais rien à droite...

Sur l' iMac 2013 je vois bien le répertoire "Boite de dépot" du G4 mais dès que je souhaite y acceder il m' est dit que je n' ai pas les droits. Je pense que le probleme vient des autorisations. Dois je y noter ADMIN dans l' option Groupe (Accessible depuis le menu "Lire les informations")? Le nom de l' iMac 2013 ne s' y trouve pas.

Merci

Fab


----------



## asus27 (18 Novembre 2015)

Invité a dit:


> Mais là je ne comprends pas du tout la lenteur



Salut

Merci pour tes infos , je te jure que depuis que je suis sous Léopard c' est le jour et la nuit  ... Dois-je évoluer sous Léopard sans crainte? Un clean install etait peut etre necessaire? En tous les cas, passer a cette version me serait utile vu mon precedent post.

Fab


----------



## asus27 (18 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Voici donc ce que me propose les options de partage de mon répertoire :





Et ce qui s' affiche sur l' iMac sans demander un mot de passe :






Est ce un probleme de groupe? Si oui comment le creer le même sur les deux machines?

Merci pour votre aide 

Fab


----------



## Bambouille (19 Novembre 2015)

Voilà ce que tu devrais avoir dans le menu "partage" des préférences système.



Dans le rectangle "dossiers partagés" à droite de la liste tu as une petite maison (avec mon nom caché) que j'ai été chercher avec le "+" en bas, qui correspond à mon dossier utilisateur ou sont tous les dossiers de mon ordi avec encore à droite les droits. Tu as la même chose dans Tiger.

Laisse tomber le dossier "public".


----------



## asus27 (20 Novembre 2015)

Bonsoir Bambouille,

Je te remercie pour ton aide, maintenant je peux échanger des fichiers entre mes deux Mac.
Je voulais absolument créer le répertoire d' échange depuis mon " Tournesol " avec un dossier 'public'.
J' ai donc effectué l'inverse depuis l'Mac 2013 en suivant tes conseils et cela fonctionne en lecture/écriture  placé le raccourcis dans le dock pour éviter à rechercher le dossier sur le réseau tout le temps.

Je te remercie encore, idéal pour pouvoir imprimer mes documents écrient sous Tiger (N' ayant pas les drivers de l' imprimante)

Juste pour ton info, voici ce que j' obtiens dans les options partage Tiger :






Impossible de gérer les option, ACTIVER / DESACTIVER. Certainement ailleurs   Merci encore Bambouille.

Fab


----------

